# La moglie ha scoperto



## Mariben (24 Luglio 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Marjanna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Magari c'erano anche altri amici in questa vacanza. Comunque ingenuamente io pensavo che una vacanza per una coppia sposata da tanti anni potesse fungere anche come riavvicinamento, più che altro perchè si rapportano senza lo stress della quotidianità, lavoro e le tante cose da seguire. C'è un cambio di abitudini, di solito si scelgono mete che anche a livello di panorami portano relax. Perchè dici che le vacanze mettono alla prova anche le coppie più affiatate?
> ...


E comunque una coppia in procinto di separarsi non credo abbia tutta sta voglia di fare una lunga vacanza magari recitando la parte della famigliola felice a beneficio dei figli?
Mah
Il mio compagno , si è separato a dicembre e in estate ancora  non aveva ancora affrontato l' argomento 
La moglie ha preso molto male il suo rifiutò di partire per una breve vacanza.
Penso sia una delle poche cose che gli ha recriminato poi....


----------

